# Fall arrest on a snow covered roof?



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

So if there's two feet of snow on a finished roof is there any method for securing yourself that isn't going to cause the very problem the snow removal hopes to avoid?


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I was under the distinct impression the ice back up and overall weight of snow was the problem not the guy on the roof.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

Roofcheck said:


> I was under the distinct impression the ice back up and overall weight of snow was the problem not the guy on the roof.


CYA mate just performing CYA.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Build a snow anchore


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Ice pick?


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

Anderson said:


> Build a snow anchore


Would OHSA accept that as a legit anchor for fall arrest?


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I not in a "worker in snow" area but what would you be doing on a snow covered roof working on the roof if it is covered in snow? Would think that would be a job to wait till it was gone, or remove it somehow...


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

bucketofsteam said:


> cya mate just performing cya.


cya?


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

Builders Inc. said:


> I not in a "worker in snow" area but what would you be doing on a snow covered roof working on the roof if it is covered in snow? Would think that would be a job to wait till it was gone, or remove it somehow...


There's allot of roofs that are leaking this year due to the amount of snow we got. Plus people see they have cracks in the dry wall on the ceiling and get the idea in their head that the roof could collapse. Or their aging father gets the idea in his head that he just has to get the snow off this roof or something bad is going to happen.

So to prevent eldery people hurting themselves, roofs leaking and trying to convince people that the roof (probably) isn't going to fall into them (which is allot harder than it sounds.) Taking the snow off is the best option.

Plus there's serious cash in it as well.



Roofcheck said:


> cya?


Cover your Butt


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Ah! Snow removal business. Ok


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

There are indeed a few ways to get snow off of a roof without actually going up on the roof. 

For instance you can use a concrete float tool with the super long handle. You may not even need to get on a ladder. But if you do, I'd get on a step ladder and I would stay 6-8 feet away from the edge of the house. If it was cost effective, I'd even suggest bringing an aerial lift.

Another method would be to throw a rope over the entire roof and get someone on the other side of the house to help you drag it across the roof in lengthwise direction. It doesn't get the snow off immediately but it loosens it up and after you do 3 to 4 passes, the snow will start sliding off.


----------



## GreenBear (Sep 4, 2014)

I did roof top snow removal in Tahoe a few years back, for the buildings that didn't have permanent anchors on the ridge line we would build a rock climbing style of anchor to trees on the opposite side of the house. Doubt it was OSHA approved, but it worked. 

One thing to keep in mind is the normal fall harness leads (nylon ropes) get packed with snow and the ascender or caming device that keeps you from falling stops working. Definitely had a scary moment about 4 stories up with that.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Unless the roof is ridiculously high or hard to get at most people in my area use roof rakes.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

tedanderson said:


> There are indeed a few ways to get snow off of a roof without actually going up on the roof.
> 
> For instance you can use a concrete float tool with the super long handle. You may not even need to get on a ladder. But if you do, I'd get on a step ladder and I would stay 6-8 feet away from the edge of the house. If it was cost effective, I'd even suggest bringing an aerial lift.
> 
> Another method would be to throw a rope over the entire roof and get someone on the other side of the house to help you drag it across the roof in lengthwise direction. It doesn't get the snow off immediately but it loosens it up and after you do 3 to 4 passes, the snow will start sliding off.


Going to have to try the rope thing it could make things safer.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I did the snow removal work this winter.

snow rakes are the best option.
I even, made some longer poles in order to stay on the ground.

If you have to go on roof. I was putting a ladder up, under the soffit, on the opposite side of the roof I needed to work on. I would secure my line to that.


----------

